# Est-ce qu'il a plu HIER ?



## NioubyNerd (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère être au bon endroit.

Je jardine et il m'arrive de ne pas avoir été attentif du temps qu'il a fait la veille dans mon village, ma région.

Je recherche une application qui permet de voir un HISTORIQUE de la pluviométrie. J'ai eu beau faire des recherches dans tous les sens, je n'ai pas trouvé chaussure à mon pied. Pourtant, je sais qu'une telle appli a existé. Je l'avais trouvé à un moment où ma carte bleue... avait tourné vert maladive, et n'avais donc pu finaliser mon achat.

Quelqu'un veut bien venir à mon secours ?

Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## NioubyNerd (18 Décembre 2010)

Qui peut m'aider à trouver cette réponse, s'il vous plaît ?

Bonne nuit


----------

